# Shrink Wrap problem!!!



## eduk8or (Jan 19, 2007)

NEVERMIND I JUST READ THE THREAD BELOW WITH THE SAME QUESTION!






I am doing this using my tea kettle. But it seems to take a minute or two for the wrapper to srink up and it is getting bubbles in it. Could some one tell me in detail how to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Edited by: eduk8or *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2007)

You can do it with the tea kettle, but you need a full flow of steam for it to work right.If it is hot all it takes is a fast turn and it is done in about two seconds with to wrinkles or bubbles.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2007)

I always had trouble with bubbling with the tea kettle and also with the hair dryer...

Now I put the foil on the bottle, hold a spoon on the top of the bottle, tip the bottle into boiling water still holding the foil with the spoon, in a second it has shrunk evenly and tip the bottle back up...Works for me!


----------



## Dean (Jan 20, 2007)

I do the boiling water dip trick too. I hold the cap on with a chopstick.


----------



## Chefwar (Feb 4, 2007)

I have found that holding the cap against the side of the pot in the boiling water works great.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Mar 28, 2007)

We just put shrink wraps on ours and did it this way. We have an electric stove and I turned the small front burner on, put the shrink cap on the bottle and one turn and it was done.No wrinkles or bubles very quick. Oh ya... you need to only hold it about an inch or two above the burner*Edited by: chevyguy65 *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2007)

Whatever gets it done right! There are so many ways to get somethying done and people to figure it out. Good jog chevy!




Suprised you didnt hold it over your cars exhaust manifold.


----------

